# 'Eerie crypt'



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres a couple pics of the crypt I just built to house my FCG. I just have to add a gate to the door.
Setup for '09 is officially underway!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the crypt. I would love to see the night shot with your ghost in action.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh great! You're setting up already??!!
This means I have to drive by your place once a week to see what else you put up. I suggest you place cold cans of beer by the roadside and I'll make sure they get picked up. Thius will in some small way compensate me for the gas I use driving to your neighborhood. I wonder if that crypt would fit in my Durango. Hmm.....:smoking:

Seriously, looks great. You know I'll be over someday soon.:jol:


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

great looking crypt!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Oh great! You're setting up already??!!
> This means I have to drive by your place once a week to see what else you put up. I suggest you place cold cans of beer by the roadside and I'll make sure they get picked up. Thius will in some small way compensate me for the gas I use driving to your neighborhood. I wonder if that crypt would fit in my Durango. Hmm.....:smoking:
> 
> Seriously, looks great. You know I'll be over someday soon.:jol:


Thank ya, Thank ya verrrrymuccchhhhhhh!

It is sectional, based on how my facade sets up, so the sections more than likely wll fit in your durango.

I'm trimming the hedges and mowing the lawn later in the week, and immediately following the fence is going up.

Joisey--
Have to get a new blacklight, then night pics will be posted!

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great!

Even though I'm underway on construction and way behind this may actually get added to the to-do list. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Perhaps it could be the traveling crypt and make its way around PA from year to year? I'll volunteer to be next year's host.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great crypt!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration to get motivated. I wish I had the space to set up this early...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

MotelSixx said:


> Have to get a new blacklight, then night pics will be posted!


Try and get a US version of one of these - very powerful

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ULTRA-VIOLET-...s_RL?hash=item230234ae00&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice crypt. Post the nighttime pictures or video when you get a chance.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You did a great job. I like the part about it being in sections. That sure makes storing it easier.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice looking crypt! I can't believe you are setting up already!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job on the crypt! Can't wait to see pics of your whole setup!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like your crypt. Wish I could set up already!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice looking crypt! I can't believe you are setting up already!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Very nice. Perhaps it could be the traveling crypt and make its way around PA from year to year? I'll volunteer to be next year's host.


Why stop at PA? Why not tour the country? We can pass it from state to state, house to house. Eventually, it would make it's way back.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Why stop at PA? Why not tour the country? We can pass it from state to state, house to house. Eventually, it would make it's way back.


 as long as I get it from sept-nov!!!! hahahaha We could plaster it with stickers like a tourist's luggage.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice job!! You could make it an International tour, you know. First stop Edinboro...well PA not Scotland. But that counts right? Lookin good Dave.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love crypts with the FCGs. 

Nice job on this...I want to see a vid also.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I love crypts with the FCGs.
> 
> Nice job on this...I want to see a vid also.


Not to familiar with uploading videos, but I'm defnitely gonna get a video of it up, may take some help, but i'm gonna do it


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good --mowing the lawn ????????????? im fighting not to mow it


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

wicked good job. I bet it looks great at night.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

pyro said:


> looks good --mowing the lawn ????????????? im fighting not to mow it


Thats why I did it over the weekend hahahah cause it aint getting mowed again til november first!!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> wicked good job. I bet it looks great at night.


At dusk you can see ghost from road. My next day off I'm getting the new blacklight and will post night pics.:jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work looks like a nice cozy home for the ghost, i'm sure she will be happy there.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job! Very realistic paint job. Looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Sixx...where the heck is our vid?!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice crypt!
Might have to look into one of these next year!


----------

